# saw a sleeper



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i saw this black 240 going down the road on main street a couple of days ago and i thought nothing at first of it. Then i noticed the huge front mount and heard the BOV(it wasnt recirculated) I was like holy shit, and it was a total sleeper too. Fading paint, matte black exhaust, no bodykit, and more than its share of dents. Then i attended the drags at the fairgrounds and watched it run a high 12's. I'll try to find out the trap speed and exact times later, but holy shit it was very cool!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

being a sleeper makes it twice as cool. Then he can pick on all the pimped out civics and hand their asses to them nissan style


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> being a sleeper makes it twice as cool. Then he can pick on all the pimped out civics and hand their asses to them nissan style


U mean beat up style. Sleeper=BADASS


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

sleeper way is the way to go....


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> U mean beat up style. Sleeper=BADASS


Is there a diff the meaning of sleeper is to give the illusion that the car is a POS and not worth its metal and the beat style is as good or maybe better then a restored unmoded body it then looks like a beat down daily driver nothing you would expect 5,000 under the hood. Long live flat black :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

a sleeper should be a car that has been retained in good (or perfect) condition factory spec except for the engine and other 'hidden' parts.
Putting an SR in a car that is weatherbeaten and rusty does not qualify it as a sleeper in my mind.
There is a guy here with a 1JZGTE in his white family spec Toyota Cressida. Now that is a sleeper!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

werd... strange hybrids are the true sleepers. Like say for instance the guy that had northstar V8 in his first gen MR2. Or the 12 second mopar mini van turbo that everyone has seen. Now those are some true sleepers IMO>


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

Joel said:


> Putting an SR in a car that is weatherbeaten and rusty does not qualify it as a sleeper in my mind.


i consider a sr in a weatherbeaten and rusty car to be more of a sleeper than a sr in a car that has been garage kept and looks like it just came off the showroom floor. a car that has its share of dings and dents is a car with character and battle wounds to prove it. a sleeper is a car that looks like it would have nothing done to it at all not even an intake. a car that looks like its been well taken care of and is in great condition, i hope who ever has one, would have something done under the hood to go with the rest of the car. thats just my opinion. i would give more respect to to a beater sleeper that smoked me than a restored looking sleeper.... who wouldn't?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Hell yeah I would. I think that a mint condition car gives the appearance that money and care have been put into it were as a car that has no spoiler flat black steel wheels maybe one hub cap just for looks bubbled tinting on the rear window the headlights stay up a couple dints and faded paint or even a primer fender is king. Cause people will almost feel bad to race you and will be mortally embarrassed when you stomp the crap out of them you might even have to give his girl a ride home


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ProjectH213 said:


> i consider a sr in a weatherbeaten and rusty car to be more of a sleeper than a sr in a car that has been garage kept and looks like it just came off the showroom floor. a car that has its share of dings and dents is a car with character and battle wounds to prove it. a sleeper is a car that looks like it would have nothing done to it at all not even an intake. a car that looks like its been well taken care of and is in great condition, i hope who ever has one, would have something done under the hood to go with the rest of the car. thats just my opinion. i would give more respect to to a beater sleeper that smoked me than a restored looking sleeper.... who wouldn't?


Maybe i should have explained myself more.
240sx's wont ever be sleepers because they look like they should be fast.
An SR20DET in a Datsun 200B is a sleeper.
An RB26DETT in a 1990 Nissan Pintara station wagon is a sleeper.
A 4AGZE in a 1986 Toyota Corolla GL is a sleeper (my old car  )
An SR20DET in a 240SX is not a sleeper.

This is only personal opinion BTW


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I will give you that but it I think they still can be since most people put tons of money into the looks of their cars before the engine and think that if it dose not have a wing and custom paint that it is a stocker.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Joel said:


> Maybe i should have explained myself more.
> 240sx's wont ever be sleepers because they look like they should be fast.
> An SR20DET in a Datsun 200B is a sleeper.
> An RB26DETT in a 1990 Nissan Pintara station wagon is a sleeper.
> ...


Agreed...
I own a 1991 240SX, and Everyone thinks it is instantly fast...it bothers me, cause my car is still has the factory chip and cuts out around 200km/h, it might actually be 190km/h.
But, if you did the right stuff under the hood in a 240SX, you could have some surprised faces, especially the owners of those crappy civics... :loser: 
We just had our first snow storm of the year here, and my 240 has some wounds to prove it 
I was getting towed out of a snow drift by the rear tow hook, and the guy managed to somehow pull the rear bumper out of place and the stock rear skirt fell off 
Oh well, just going to have to fix it now... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> being a sleeper makes it twice as cool. Then he can pick on all the pimped out civics and hand their asses to them nissan style


amen brother!!!! :cheers:


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

best sleeper i have seen is a Honda Accord wagon completely stock..gold..with a H22 in it...runs 12's i laughed at it at first until i saw it run a 12


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

ckykm said:


> best sleeper i have seen is a Honda Accord wagon completely stock..gold..with a H22 in it...runs 12's i laughed at it at first until i saw it run a 12


That would be embarrassing as hell to get beat by 1 its a honda and 2 its a damn wagon I might have to sell my car and move to a different state if he beat me in public


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> There is a guy here with a 1JZGTE in his white family spec Toyota Cressida. Now that is a sleeper!


Common here aswell.....been there, got my arse kicked by that!  

Still like a 4 Door R31/VL (or better yet a stationwagon) with a RB26DETT in it eh?


----------

